
At least 9 Supercomputers hacked in Germany (German) - doener
https://www.spiegel.de/netzwelt/web/supercomputer-in-europa-gehackt-mindestens-in-deutschland-betroffen-a-7d9403b9-c7ea-4f84-a9d7-17bbdff3a954
======
doener
"At leat 11 supercomputers in Europe were compromised: SSH keys and
credentials were stolen, but no other data (as far as we know). Theft of
#COVID19 related data was very likely NOT the goal of the attackers."

[https://twitter.com/PatrickBeuth/status/1261235013003116545](https://twitter.com/PatrickBeuth/status/1261235013003116545)

